# Assignment Rules and FAQ's - READ BEFORE POSTING in this forum!



## Corry

Ok, due to getting many many repeat questions regarding the Assignment of the Week, I have decided to create a Rules/FAQ's sticky. 

*Rules: *  

1)Each Monday a new assignment will be posted.  ONLY new shots, taken AFTER that date, specifically for the assignment should be posted in this section.  If you have a picture that you took that would be exactly what the assignment called for, but you took it in 2001....then it belongs in the main themes forum...if there an appropriate themes thread does not exist, you may create one (after searching first!  )  The point of the assignments is to motivate you to go out and shoot, try new things, and learn!

2)Have fun! 



*FAQ's*

Q:When do we get to vote on the submissions? 
A:These are assignments, not contests, there is no voting, and no winner.

Q:When will the winner be announced?
A:See above question and answer.

Q:Can I submit a photo even after the due date? 
A:Yes! You aren't being graded here! The point is to do something new, so if you haven't seen these threads til now, or something to that effect, by all means, submit to an older assignment if you'd like. For example: if you've never done macro, go out and challenge yourself and submit your results to the Macro assignment!  Just don't post old photos. 

Q:How many photos can I submit?
A:As many as you'd like. 

If anyone has anymore questions, feel free to PM me or another mod and ask. In the meantime, go out, shoot, and have fun! 


Corry
TPF Moderator Team


----------

